# Probleme mit X

## NoiZe_DJ

Hi, dachte endlich mal Ruhe vor Problemen. Aber es wär ja wohl langweilig ohne.  :Wink: 

Also mein Problem ist, wenn ich einen X-Server gestartet habe und ich irgendwann mal beenden will, scheint er sich nicht richtig zu beenden. Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und es kommt nicht wie gewohnt die Shell. Und das System reagiert absolut nicht mehr. Es hilft nur noch ein Druck des Reset-Knopfes.

Verwenden tu ich atm noch den xfree-4.3.0-r5 mit ati-drivers-3.7.6 und mm-sources-2.6.4-r1. Im Betrieb läuft auch alles astrein, egal ob 2D oder 3D. Nur halt beenden lässt der X sich nicht mehr, also kann ich weder sauber rebooten noch halten.

Naja, ich werd auch mal jetzt den 4.4RC2 testen. mal schauen, ob das was bringt...

----------

## Inte

Jetzt wo ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe, mußte ich es auch mal ausprobieren meinen Windowmanager per Mausklick zu beenden. Sonst drück ich den Powerknopf und laß ACPI den Rechner runterfahren.

Gesagt getan: Menü -> FVWM beenden -> Ja, FVWM beenden.

Die Programme werden geschlossen, der Bildschirm wird schwarz und ich warte und warte und warte ... XDM scheint auch nicht mehr starten zu wollen. Eigentlich rührt sich nichts mehr. Selbst die Konsolen sind futsch. Also Reset.  :Confused: 

XFree86 4.3.0-r5

Kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.1

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

Für meine Grafikkarte 2D/3D benutze ich die nativen Kerneltreiber und kein XFreeDRM.

Vielleicht können wir zwei uns ja ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen. Hast Du irgendwelche Logfiles gefunden, in denen nach dem Neustart noch was Verwertbares steht?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Hier mal mein xfree Log. Das einzige was mir auf Anhieb auffällt ist "Open APM failed". Aber bisher ging es auch immer ohne Probs...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any
> 
> way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted
> ...

 

----------

## MALON3

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> Hier mal mein xfree Log. Das einzige was mir auf Anhieb auffällt ist "Open APM failed". Aber bisher ging es auch immer ohne Probs...
> 
> 

 

Hab auch grad mal in mein xfree.log geschaut. Bei mir steht auch drin das er apm nicht laden kann! Benutze es auch nicht, habe es komplett aus dem Kernel geschmissen da ich ausschließlich acpi nutze. Allerdings kann ich mein xserver durch ctrl+alt+backspace abschießen oder mich normal aus gnome abmelden und X+gdm werden ordnungsgemäß neu geladen!

Daran sollte es dann vermutlich wohl nicht liegen...

vieleicht bringts euch ja weiter

p.s. benutze allerdings ne nvidia karte...

----------

## Inte

Ich hab mir meine /var/log/Xfree86.0.log auch mal angeschaut, aber außer

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x2000000)
```

seh ich keine weiteren Fehlermeldungen.

Ich hab's gerade auf meinem zweiten Rechner versucht (der läuft 24/7) und siehe da. Genau das selbe Problem.

Xfree86 4.3.0-r5

Kernel vanilla-sources 2.4.22

nvidia kernel 1.0.4496-r3

00:09.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)

Für die Radeon benutze ich die nativen Kerneltreiber und für die nVidia den nvidia-kernel 1.0.4496-r3 Treiber. Da der Rechner noch kein ACPI unterstützt, benutzte ich APM und deswegen kommen auch keine Fehlermeldungen im Logfile.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Streich mal das Logfile auf die Warnings zusammen. Soviel Zeilen sind einfach nur abschreckend.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
> 
> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found
> ...

 

So, also hier mal nur auf die Warnings reduziert. Also als Chipsattz hab ich ein nforce2. Das letzte Warning irritiert mich da ein wenig. nvidia_agp ist geladen und es hat sonst ja auch nie Probs gemacht.

EDIT: Noch was neues. Wenn ich mit STRG-ALT-BACKSPACE X kille, habe ich den Monitor voller senkrechter weißer Streifen und es bewegt sich da auch nix weiter.

----------

## siliconburner

@NoiZe_DJ. hast du auch die neuesten treiber installiert (1.0.5336= ich hatte gleiches problem, und die streifen sind bei meinem schlepptop immer heller geworden. er fuhr aber runter. und mit den letzten treibern klappts hervorrragend

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :Wink: 

Ich habe ATI und ja es sind die neusten Treiber...

----------

## siliconburner

sorry, hatte wohl den tread von inte im kopf  :Embarassed: 

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

War ja auch nich bös gemeint  :Smile: 

Aber hat den hier keiner ne Lösung. Das ist ganz schön ätzend.  :Sad: 

----------

## siliconburner

nur ne idee, aber hast du framebuffer laufen, das er sich damit nichnt verträht? und in die konsole kommst du ohne probleme aus x ehraus?

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Beim Booten komme ich in die Shell und Framebuffer nutze ich auch nicht. Von da starte ich ja meinen WM. Nur wenn ich halt X beende bleibt Schirm schwarz, kille ich X habe ich lauter weiße Streifen und beide Male bewegt sich rein gar nix mehr. Nur noch Reset oder Ausschalten.

----------

## Inte

Die Konsolen (STRG+ALT+F??) kannst Du aber benutzen. Oder?

Hier ist mal meine Kernelconfig:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Character devices  --->

    [*] Unix98 PTY support

    (256) Maximum number of Unix98 PTYs in use (0-2048)

    <*> /dev/nvram support

    <*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

    <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

    <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

    [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

    <*>   ATI Radeon

  Graphics support  --->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    <*>   ATI Radeon display support

    Console display driver support  --->

      --- VGA text console

      [*]   Video mode selection support

      <*> Framebuffer Console support

    Logo configuration  --->

      [*] Bootup logo

      [*]   Standard black and white Linux logo

      [*]   Standard 16-color Linux logo

      [*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo

    Bootsplash configuration  --->

      [*] Bootup splash screen
```

Mein X kann ich wenigstens killen ohne diese weißen Streifen zu bekommen und die Konsolen funktionieren auch wunderprächtig.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## siliconburner

mir fallen jetz nur noch die zwei hardcorevarianten ein

emerge -D xfree ati-drivers

oder neuinstallation ein.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Also das ist eine ganz frische Installation, deswegen seh ich nicht den Sinn nochmal das selbe Prozedere durchzuziehen...

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

So, also in der endgültigen Beseitigung meines Problems bin ich nicht wirklich weitergekommen, aber ich umgehe es einfach jetzt. Denn interessanterweise klappt halt/reboot aus einer Konsole im X-Betrieb tadellos.

----------

## Inte

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> So, also in der endgültigen Beseitigung meines Problems bin ich nicht wirklich weitergekommen, aber ich umgehe es einfach jetzt.

 So ähnlich ging's mir auch. Ich hab gerade entrance als xdm-Ersatz installiert und schwupps kann ich mein fvwm2 über's Menü beenden.  :Cool: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Hm, xdm verwende ich nicht, wenn dann nur wdm. Aber ich werd mir auch mal entrance genauer anschauen.

----------

## UTgamer

 *MALON3 wrote:*   

>  *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   Hier mal mein xfree Log. Das einzige was mir auf Anhieb auffällt ist "Open APM failed". Aber bisher ging es auch immer ohne Probs...
> 
>  
> 
> Hab auch grad mal in mein xfree.log geschaut. Bei mir steht auch drin das er apm nicht laden kann! Benutze es auch nicht, habe es komplett aus dem Kernel geschmissen da ich ausschließlich acpi nutze. Allerdings kann ich mein xserver durch ctrl+alt+backspace abschießen oder mich normal aus gnome abmelden und X+gdm werden ordnungsgemäß neu geladen!
> ...

 

Ich hab auch eine nVidia und hatte grosse Probleme = Abstürze. Jetzt habe ich APM + ACPI aus dem Kernel herausgenommen und der nVidia-Treiber läuft jetzt in jeder Version sauber.

Hatte es hier bereits mal gepostet:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=942800&highlight=#942800

Bei mir vertragen sich APM im 2.4.x Kernel nicht mit den Grafikkartentreibern von nVidia (& ATI), sowie den kerneleigenen IDE-RAID Treibern.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Naja, ich verwende weder 2.4er Kernel noch nvidia Karten. Ich hab auch Kernel ohne ACPI kompiliert, APM hab ich eh nie drin. Das hatte aber auch nix an den Problemen geändert.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Update: Jetzt funzt alles astrein. Hab die geupdaten mm-source neu kompiliert (mit ACPI, ohne APM) und es funzt perfekt. Das einzige was ich geändert habe ist der neue Radeon-Treiber für den FRamebuffer. Vorher hatte ich Radeon Support und Vesa drin und der FB hatte auch keine andere Aufllösung als 640x480 akzeptiert. Jetzt hab ich nur noch Vesa drin, FB funzt und alles andere auch.  :Smile: 

----------

